# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  các lỗi win thường gặp

## MinhPhuc123

khi hệ thống gặp bất ổn, hệ điều hành (hđh) sẽ cố gắng đưa ra các thông báo lỗi cho người sử dụng nhận biết để xử lý. trong một số trường hợp, thông báo lỗi rất rõ ràng và dễ hiểu. nhưng trong phần lớn các trường hợp, hđh đưa ra những thông báo chung chung, hoặc khó hiểu, và nhiều khi làm người sử dụng cảm thấy bối rối. điều này đặc biệt đúng đối với các hđh windows của microsoft. bài viết cố gắng mô tả và tìm hiểu nguyên nhân một số lỗi thường gặp nhất khi sử dụng windows.

*1. fatal exception error oe/od error*
lỗi fatal exception error (tạm dịch là lỗi ngoại lệ chết người) có 2 loại oe và od.

lỗi fatal exception oe xảy ra bất cứ khi nào bộ vi xử lý gặp lỗi dữ liệu hoặc lỗi của chương trình thực thi. lỗi này có thể xảy ra trong các trường hợp sau:

a.. chương trình đang chạy bị lỗi.
b.. dữ liệu hoặc mã máy không hợp lệ được gửi tới hđh và bộ vi xử lý.
c.. cấp độ ưu tiên thực thi của một chương trình bị vi phạm.
khi một trong 3 trường hợp nêu trên xảy ra, bộ vi xử lý sẽ gửi thông báo ngoại lệ (exception) tới hđh, và nếu hđh không sửa được lỗi, nó sẽ gửi thông báo lỗi fatal exception tới màn hình cho người dùng biết. trong nhiều trường hợp, lỗi fatal exception là không thể cứu vãn được, và bạn chỉ còn một cách duy nhất là nhấn nút power hoặc restart của pc tuỳ theo mức độ nghiêm trọng của lỗi.

lỗi fatal exception od cũng xảy ra khá thường xuyên đối với người dùng windows. lỗi này có thể đến từ các nguyên nhân như trình điều khiển card màn hình bị hỏng hoặc quá cũ với hđh, hoặc một phần mềm đa phương tiện nào đó yêu cầu nâng cấp cho phù hợp với hđh. đôi khi lỗi od là do file hsflop.pdr bị mất hoặc bị hỏng.

*2. invalid page fault error*

lỗi invalid page fault error (tạm dịch là lỗi bộ nhớ ảo không hợp lệ) xảy ra khi các tham số trao đổi giữa 1 chương trình và hđh bị sai lệch bất thường.
tham số không hợp lệ sẽ khiến cho chương trình chạy sai và do vậy, hđh sẽ đưa ra thông báo lỗi invalid page fault. lỗi này thường xảy ra ở những trường hợp sau:

a.. bộ nhớ ảo (vm) bị mất ổn định vì thiếu bộ nhớ vật lý (ram).
b.. vm bị mất ổn định vì thiếu không gian đĩa cứng.
c.. khu vực vm trên đĩa cứng bị một chương trình nào đó làm hỏng.
d.. một chương trình nào đó truy cập vào vùng dữ liệu đang được một chương trình khác cập nhật hoặc bổ xung.

*3. general protection fault error
*
lỗi general protection fault error (tạm dịch là lỗi bảo vệ chung) thường xảy ra khi có bất ổn với phầm mềm, hoặc báo hiệu rằng một trình điều khiển thiết bị nào đó đã lỗi thời và cần được nâng cấp.

nếu không thể tự mình xác định được nguyên nhân gây lỗi, bạn có thể nhờ tới dr. watson. chương trình này là một công cụ hữu hiệu để chuẩn đoán tình trạng hoạt động của windows khi có trục trặc xảy ra. nó không chỉ tìm ra thủ phạm gây lỗi mà còn gợi ý cho bạn những hướng giải quyết tương đối hiệu quả.

để dr. watson “bắt được thủ phạm”, ngay sau khi gặp lỗi general protection fault, bạn nên chạy công cụ này. bạn chọn start – run – gõ “drwatson”.

*4. windows protection error*

lỗi windows protection error (tạm dịch là lỗi bảo vệ windows) xảy ra khi hđh cố gắng nạp hoặc loại bỏ hoạt động của một trình điều khiển thiết bị ảo (*.vxd)

mỗi khi hđh thông báo về lỗi windows protection , bạn có thể chắc chắn rằng một trình điều khiển thiết bị nào đó đã gặp trục trặc. trong phần lớn cách trường hợp, file *.vxd bị lỗi sẽ được nêu tên trong thông báo của hđh. tuy nhiên, trong một số trường hợp đặc biệt, bạn không thể xác định được file *.vxd nào có vấn đề qua thông báo của windows. để xác đinh lỗi file *.vxd trong những trường hợp này, bạn nên chọn chế độ khởi động step-by-step confirmation (hoặc debugging mode) để xác định trình điều khiển thiết bị nào cần được sửa chữa. để chọn chế độ nêu trên, nhấn phím ctrl (win9x) hoặc f8 (win2k, xp) cùng lúc khi hđh bắt đầu khới động, rồi chọn step-by-step confirmation (hoặc debugging mode) từ danh sách.

lỗi windows protection có thể đến từ các nguyên nhân sau:

a.. có xung đột giữa một trình điều khiển chế độ thực (real-mode) với một trình điều khiển chế độ bảo vệ (protected-mode).
b.. registry của windows bị hỏng.
c.. file win.com hoặc file command.com bị nhiễm virus hoặc bị hỏng.
d.. một trình điều khiển thiết bị chế độ bảo vệ được nạp lên từ file systen.ini trong khi trình điều khiển này đã được tải lên rồi.
e.. có xung đột giữa các địa chỉ vào-ra vật lý (i/o address ) hoặc địa chỉ bộ nhớ truy cập ngẫu nhiên (ram address).
f.. các thiết đặt cho thiết bị ngoại vi trong cmos không phù hợp.
g.. tính năng “cắm – xài” (plug & play) của bios làm việc không ổn định.
h.. bộ nhớ (hoặc bộ nhớ đệm cache của pc có trục trặc.
i.. bo mạch chủ của pc hoạt động không ổn định.
j.. pc của bạn có cài cả microsoft office 97 và phần mềm novell client32

*5. kernel32.dll*

lỗi kernel32.dll (tạm dịch là lỗi file kernel32.dll). file kernel32.dll là một file thư viện động 32 bit có trong win9x và me. file này chịu trách nhiệm quản lý bộ nhớ, các hoạt động vào-ra cũng như các ngắt. khi windows bắt đầu khởi động, file kernel32.dll được tải lên một khu vực đặt biệt trong bộ nhớ. khu vực này được bảo vệ đặc biệt khiến cho các chương trình khác không thể tiếp cận được một khi kernel32.dll đã chiếm chỗ.

lỗi invalid page fault xảy ra khi một chương trình cố gắng thâm nhập vào khu vực bộ nhớ được bảo vệ của file kernel32.dll. đôi khi lỗi này có thể xảy ra khi chạy một chương trình cụ thể, nhưng cũng có khi nó xảy ra với nhiều chương trình khách nhau. nếu lỗi là do một chương trình gây ra thì chương trình đó cần được thay thế. nhưng nếu lỗi xảy ra với nhiều chương trình khác nhau thì bạn nên nghĩ tới khả năng phần cứng có vấn đề.

bạn nên chọn chế độ khởi động step-by-step confirmation (hoặc debugging mode) để kiểm tra xem các chương trình thường trú có phải là nguyên nhân gây lỗi không. (nói vậy không có nghĩa là loại bỏ khả năng các chương trình khác cũng có thể gây lỗi).

lỗi kernel32.dll có thể đến từ các nguyên nhân sau:

a.. file tráo đổi (swap/paging) bị hỏng.
b.. phân vùng file không hợp lệ.
c.. danh sách mật khẩu bị mất.
d.. file kernel32.dll bị hỏng hoặc sai phiên bản.
e.. registry của windows bị hỏng.
f.. lỗi phần cứng (cpu quá nóng, tình trạng overclocking, bộ nguồn không ổn định, lỗi đĩa cứng...).
g.. các thiết đặt (cho ram, cache...) trong bios không chính xác.
h.. lỗi phần mềm.
i.. file *.dll bị lưu trên desktop.
j.. thư mục temp bị mất hoặc hỏng.
k.. file *.cpl (control panel) bị hỏng.
l.. trình điều khiển phần cứng bị lỗi hoặc bị hỏng.
m.. cài đặt sai trình điều khiển máy in.
n.. máy ảo java bị hỏng.
o.. file *.log bị hỏng.
p.. lỗi trong thư mục history.
q.. các file thư viện liên kết động (*.dll) bị hỏng hoặc không đúng phiên bản.
r.. thiếu chỗ trên đĩa cứng
s.. cùng một số các trục trặc khác liên quan tới file kernel32.dll.

*6. stack fault*

stack (tạm dịch là ngăn xếp) là một vùng bộ nhớ dùng cho các file thực thi hoặc cho các quá trình xử lý. lỗi stack xảy ra khi một ứng dụng hoặc một quá trình sử lý cố truy cập vào vùng bộ nhớ bên ngoài khu vực stack. lỗi này thường dẫn đến treo máy.

*7. missing or damaged files*

missing or damaged files (tạm dịch là lỗi file bị mất hoặc hỏng). đây là một lỗi rất thường gặp ở windows. nguyên nhân của lỗi này có rất nhiều, và đôi khi rất khó thể xác định được nguyên nhân. 

để khắc phục tình trạng này thì cách tốt nhất là tìm file bị mất trong bộ cài đặt và chép đè lên file bị hỏng, hoặc chép tới vị trí của file bị mất. trong trường hợp không được thì bạn cần phải cài đặt lại chương trình.

cho dù trong bất cứ hoàn cảnh nào thì bạn cũng nên xác định xem file lỗi bị mất hay bị hỏng. dựa trên thông báo lỗi, bạn nên dùng lệnh find hoặc search của windows để tìm file. nếu tìm thấy (tức là file bị hỏng), bạn nên tìm xem file này của hđh, của các chương trình microsoft, hay của một hãng khác. để làm vậy, bạn nhấn chuột phải vào file, chọn properties, nhấn lên nhãn version (nếu có). thông tin về file nàm ở đây, và dựa vào đó bạn có thể xác định được file bị mất thuộc chương trình nào, và tìm file thay thế ở đâu. nếu không tìm thấy file, hoặc không biết file do ai phát triển, bạn nên thử một vài cách sau để tìm thông tin:

a.. kiểm tra xem có chương trình nào không chạy khi bạn có gắng cho nó làm việc.
b.. xác định xem thông báo lỗi có xuất hiện khi bạn chạy một chương trình cụ thể nào đó không.
c.. kiểm tra những chương trình được cài đặt (hoặc gỡ cài đặt) gần nhất.

*8. blue screen of death*

blue screen of death (tạm dịch là màn hình màu xanh chết chóc) không nên coi là lỗi mà nên được coi là hậu quả nghiêm trọng cho hệ thống do lỗi gây ra. khi bạn nhìn thấy màn hình màu xanh này có nghĩa là windows đã mất khả năng kiểm soát. bạn được khuyên là hãy nhấn tổ hợp phím ctrl-alt-del để khởi động lại pc. tuy nhiên, trong nhiều trường hợp, kiểu khởi động nóng này cũng không có tác dụng, và bạn chỉ còn một cách duy nhất là nhấn nút restart hoặc power trên pc mà thôi.

so với những người anh em win9x của mình thì win2k và xp tỏ ra có khả năng chịu đựng lỗi cao hơn nhiều, đặc biệt là winxp. tuy nhiên không phải là win2k và xp không có lỗi. khi quản lý được lỗi, winxp đề nghị bạn gửi thông tin về lỗi cho microsoft xử lý. khi không sửa chữa được trục trặc (mặc dù tình trạng này không nhiều) winxp hoặc: bất ngờ khởi động lại pc mà không đưa ra một thông báo nào, hoặc: xuất hiện màn hình màu xanh kiểu mới với những thông báo rất khó hiểu với người dùng thông thường. trong trường hợp này, bạn cũng chỉ có thể nhấn nút restart hoạc power trên pc mà thôi.

trong bài viết này, tôi chỉ bước đầu mô tả và tìm hiểu nguyên nhân một số lỗi hay gặp nhất khi người dùng chạy các hđh windows của microsoft. qua đó, tôi cũng cố gắng đưa ra một số hướng giải quyết để các bạn cùng tham khảo khi “không may” gặp phải những lỗi nêu trên. hy vọng bài viết sẽ phần nào giúp bạn tự tin hơn trong việc sử dụng windows nói riêng và trong quá trình học hỏi, nâng cao trình độ tin học nói chung
 (sưu tầm)

----------


## alodienlanh

các điều trên quá sách vở..nhất đồi với những ai còn chập chững mới biết sử dụng máy tính ah`...!

----------


## phimvznet

mình cũng muốn mọi người tham khảo thêm thôi bạn ạ.

----------


## longland

xin moi nguoi vui long kem theo hinh ảnh nếu có, de minh co điều kiện hướng dẫn lại cho ng khác. cám ơn mọi người trước

----------


## suemall

thanks so much.
thong tin ban dua ra that hieu qua. cam on nhieu nhe

----------


## paliauthentic

_mình đang bị 1 lỗi do hôm mình cài sang chế độ update and istall programs automaticly cho máy pc. rồi 1 lát sau(khoảng vài tiếng) nó có thông báo là " you may be a victim of software counterfeiting", và hình nền của máy chuyển sang màu đen xì, không chuyển được sang hình nền khác, phía góc fải bên dưới màn hình luôn hiện 1 thông báo không sao tắt được là: "you may be a victim of software counterfeiting. this copy of windows did not pass genuine windows validation."
chưa hết, mỗi lần bật máy hay khởi động lại máy, đều có thông báo trên hiện ra trước khi máy bắt đầu khởi động. híc. anh (chị) em nào biết cách khắc phục thì cho mình biết với nhé! xin cảm ơn nhìu nhìu! :-d_

----------


## hongnga1706

đây là thông báo thường gặp khi bạn không tắt chể độ tự động cập nhật của windows mà. ông microsoft phát hiện bản windows của bạn không có bản quyền nên cảnh báo như vầy]
đọc đây khắc phục

----------


## nguyenvanan91

> đây là thông báo thường gặp khi bạn không tắt chể độ tự động cập nhật của windows mà. ông microsoft phát hiện bản windows của bạn không có bản quyền nên cảnh báo như vầy]
> đọc đây khắc phục


*trong cách này:
2.2. cách 2*

để làm win lậu thành có bản quyền , chỉ cần chỉnh sửa 1 chút thôi là ok , có thể update thoải mái từ trang web của microsoft

đầu tiên các bác vào start /run/ đánh vào regedit rùi tìm đến khóa
hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windowsnt\cu rrent version\wpaevents
ở ô bên phải nhấn chuột phải vào oobetimer rùi click vào modify.tiếp đến hãy thay đổi một khóa bất kì(ví dụ 71 thành 72 chẳng hạn).sau đó hãy đóng nó lại và tiếp tục vào start , run , và đánh
%systemroot%\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe /a

_khi mình làm tới đây thì không thấy có gì xuất hiện nữa cả! trong bài viết là dẫn tới cửa sổ actice windows, nhưng mình làm theo mà không thấy gì là sao vậy? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]_

----------

